# (New) Streamlight Protac HL-X



## Kd5jha (Apr 8, 2017)

Has anyone purchased one of these yet? I almost pulled the trigger on one today online (they already have stock at several large retailers). It looks like a very good bargain, I'm just wanting a first hand user review if I can get one...


----------



## Cobraman502 (Apr 9, 2017)

Kd5jha said:


> Has anyone purchased one of these yet? I almost pulled the trigger on one today online (they already have stock at several large retailers). It looks like a very good bargain, I'm just wanting a first hand user review if I can get one...



Not sure how much of a surefire fan you are but I just got this and Randy (PflexPro owner) tests the lumen output and provides you data on you light with your order. Also there are a lot more modes to choose from if you are interested. Read up on the driver it is awesome. 

http://www.pflexpro.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=L2P-3.8-AP-IC


----------



## dano (Apr 12, 2017)

Fantastic light. Truthful output numbers, good Streamlight quality, and the beam is even, no rings or artifacts. Negatives: that long pocket clip, and 123's will rattle in the body, though, it won't lose electrical contact when shaken.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 13, 2017)

When I saw the Utube SHOT Show video for this one my initial impression was the audience will yawn with this one. To make matters worse the pitchman they chose seemed to be some kinda QVC seller who was handed a flashlight and told "in 30 seconds you need to talk about this flashlight for 3 minutes"... 
Being a fan of Streamlight products I know this one is probably a well thought out tool and a cut above many other 1000 lumens products out there. And the 400 lumen medium should be GREAT!! 

But for me, I'd rather have seen Streamlight stick with the 700+ HL lumens and increase the runtime instead of touting 1000 lumens about a year after everybody else did. 
It would be great competition to Elzettas Bones and their dual fuel system would have put them ahead of the Bones in my view. That and the ten tap system could've made this one a standout in my mind. Instead it's just another version of their ProTac HL. 

It's probably a better thrower, and probably just as reliable as previous Streamlight products. And hopefully lots of local police departments will update issued SL20's with these. I know several police personnel who'd rather carry a hand held junk than their dept issued SL lights if for no other reason the potential liability of a perp swearing Johnny Law bashed him in the head with it. They tell me they mainly use them for armpit hold while writing tickets.. ok anyway this is probably a GREAT cop light.


----------



## Capolini (Apr 13, 2017)

I have mentioned this a few times. There plant is 7 miles from my house in Eagleville,Pa. Most of the local police use them because of availability and easy access for repair..That comes from one of the local cops.

I do not know much about this version, I am assuming it takes 123's as someone mentioned who posted above. Can it take rechargeable 16340[RCR123]? If not that is a definite negative for at least 2 reasons! I do not get why a lot of these Streamlight and Surefire lights can only take cr123's,,,,makes no sense to me.Nothing wrong w/ cr123's for emergencies but ALL the lights should accept RCR123[16340] for a more economical choice for the consumer.


I ran into a guy named Bob on the trail last year and he has whatever the Protac model was about 18 months ago. It was a a decent light but let me tell you once you have modified lights "most" of these stock lights seem very weak! My T25C2vn which is considerably smaller had almost as much lumens w/ an XPG2 and out threw it by at least 150 yards!

With the newer LED'S of the last year or so the manufacturers are catching on to what the modders[Vinh/OSTS[Michael] have been doing for years!


----------



## Tusk (Apr 13, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> But for me, I'd rather have seen Streamlight stick with the 700+ HL lumens and increase the runtime instead of touting 1000 lumens about a year after everybody else did.
> It would be great competition to Elzettas Bones and their dual fuel system would have put them ahead of the Bones in my view. That and the ten tap system could've made this one a standout in my mind. Instead it's just another version of their ProTac HL.



I just received one of the new Streamlight Protac 2L-X lights. The published spec are: 

Using 18650 battery
500 lumens for 3hrs 15m
40 lumens for 30hrs

The above is with a 2600 mAh 18650, I'm hoping a 3500 mAh will do even better.


----------



## Kd5jha (Apr 13, 2017)

anytime you have a light where it runs 18650's natively and you want to run 123's you can run a sleeve to prevent that from happening...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...eeve-spacer-for-18650-host-tubes-(solarforce)


----------



## Kd5jha (Apr 13, 2017)

Tusk said:


> I just received one of the new Streamlight Protac 2L-X lights. The published spec are:
> 
> Using 18650 battery
> 500 lumens for 3hrs 15m
> ...




Let me know how that works out, I had been eying that one as well as more of an edc light...


----------



## Kd5jha (Apr 13, 2017)

Capolini said:


> I have mentioned this a few times. There plant is 7 miles from my house in Eagleville,Pa. Most of the local police use them because of availability and easy access for repair..That comes from one of the local cops.
> 
> I do not know much about this version, I am assuming it takes 123's as someone mentioned who posted above. Can it take rechargeable 16340[RCR123]? If not that is a definite negative for at least 2 reasons! I do not get why a lot of these Streamlight and Surefire lights can only take cr123's,,,,makes no sense to me.Nothing wrong w/ cr123's for emergencies but ALL the lights should accept RCR123[16340] for a more economical choice for the consumer.
> 
> ...




[It will accept an 18650, RCR123 or the Primary CR123 cells.]


----------



## Capolini (Apr 13, 2017)

Kd5jha said:


> [It will accept an 18650, RCR123 or the Primary CR123 cells.]



Nice to see some versatility in battery options! It is about time!


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 13, 2017)

Streamlight does not endorse RCR's in this one because they don't make RCR's. But they said (at least for the HL 4 anyway) that RCR's won't damage it.

Hey Tusk, if you have a previous ProTac, is this one more neutral tint? They seem to be getting away from the copy paper white beam of their previous line up. My PL1 and HL4 are much more gentle on tired night adapted eyeballs over some of my other Streamlights.


----------



## Zak (Apr 13, 2017)

It's nice that Streamlight is finally supporting 18650s, but the HL-X doesn't seem especially competitive compared to say, an Armytek Dobermann Pro. They're about the same size, about the same price, use the same batteries, both made in China, etc... but the Dobermann has higher output, sensor-based thermal regulation, a boost driver for stable output and optional warm tint, which most people answering polls on other forums prefer over the default cool white.


----------



## dano (Apr 13, 2017)

Zak said:


> It's nice that Streamlight is finally supporting 18650s, but the HL-X doesn't seem especially competitive compared to say, an Armytek Dobermann Pro. They're about the same size, about the same price, use the same batteries, both made in China, etc... but the Dobermann has higher output, sensor-based thermal regulation, a boost driver for stable output and optional warm tint, which most people answering polls on other forums prefer over the default cool white.



But, if the Streamlight breaks, I can send it in, no issues. If that Armytek breaks, I need to be a master videographer to send them a silly video, to even start the warranty process. And, almost all of the Chinese based manufacturers lie about output. Compared to my 2000 Lumen Eagtac, the Streamlight is brighter, using the same 18650's. Comparing output is dubious at best.


----------



## Zak (Apr 14, 2017)

I'll give Streamlight the edge on warranty service.

I'm curious which Eagletac model you're comparing and how you're measuring output.


----------



## Tusk (Apr 14, 2017)

Kd5jha said:


> Let me know how that works out, I had been eying that one as well as more of an edc light...



If by EDC you mean in a day bag or briefcase than the 2L-X might work well. It has a neutral tint and well balanced beam profile, both of which IMO are about right for the kinds of things most folks would want a light for. The UI is simple (a plus in my book) and the Protac line has proven to be both reliable and durable. At a little over 5” long and 1” wide I don’t think it’s small enough to be a pocket light and it’s not a thrower, so if either of those things matter to you then this isn’t the light for you. 

Just my opinion and worth what you’re paying for it but if you’re looking for something to actually carry on your person then I think the Protac 1L-1AA is a better general purpose EDC light.


----------



## Tusk (Apr 14, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Hey Tusk, if you have a previous ProTac, is this one more neutral tint? They seem to be getting away from the copy paper white beam of their previous line up. My PL1 and HL4 are much more gentle on tired night adapted eyeballs over some of my other Streamlights.



I have a Protac 1L-1AA which, to my eye, has more of a warm tint. This light is definitely cooler but I would still rate it in the neutral range. It retains very good color rendition. The max on the 1L-1AA is 350 vs the 500 lumens of this light. In real life that’s not that big a difference and the throw on both lights is about the same (about 160 yards). However, between the higher lumens and slightly cooler tint the effect is that of a much brighter light. Over all I like it. I’m hoping for some really good run times as well, given the battery options.


----------



## Kd5jha (Apr 14, 2017)

Tusk said:


> If by EDC you mean in a day bag or briefcase than the 2L-X might work well. It has a neutral tint and well balanced beam profile, both of which IMO are about right for the kinds of things most folks would want a light for. The UI is simple (a plus in my book) and the Protac line has proven to be both reliable and durable. At a little over 5” long and 1” wide I don’t think it’s small enough to be a pocket light and it’s not a thrower, so if either of those things matter to you then this isn’t the light for you.
> 
> Just my opinion and worth what you’re paying for it but if you’re looking for something to actually carry on your person then I think the Protac 1L-1AA is a better general purpose EDC light.



-------

As I have broken or given away all of my more expensive lights my current EDC is a combination of a pair of inexpensive coast lights (the HX5 and the G20) I like having lights that have simple on/off click interfaces without lots of modes and I enjoy having the low power smooth pleasing light of the G20 for lots of tasks I do at work where it is easy on the eyes inside panels and cabinets where you don't require 500+ lumens to illuminate what you are seeing. OTOH the HX5 makes a nice semi-tactical front pocket lite with good output and flexibility to run AA or Lithium 14550 Cells and its nice and light. I would like if the switch stuck out just a tad more but for $20 its passable and good build quality.

I have owned a couple of small Olights and gotten rid of them because I hate the side switch turning on in my pocket all the time, so useless. Gave away my fenix PD30 also because it had to many modes. I liked my Surefire 6PX Pro but it broke and I lost it before i could send it in for warranty repair... so I started back with the cheap stuff again and began looking for a good rechargeable light. Last rechargable I had was my polystinger back in the day.


----------



## Kd5jha (Apr 24, 2017)

I have an update to the thread.

I received both a Protac HL-X and a Protac 2L-X in the mail the other day. 

There are some really good points and some real downsides to both of these lights.

Good Points:

*Very Bright Tight Hotspots with Nice less intense Spill around the edges gives a balanced beam pattern with good throw.
*Good battery life so far on the included streamlight brand CR123 cells (it was nice that a set came with the light)
*Good Knurling on the body and I'm really digging the deep carry pocket clip, though I don't see really using a light this big as a headlamp. The clip could be used though to clip the light on a pocket from the outside.
*Light can be programmed to several different modes and I was able to find a mode that I preferred on each light for its intended purpose for me. on the 2L I went with the LOW/HIGH and on the HL-X I went with High Only since it is for me a Tactical Light.

Bad Points:

*I would prefer on the 2L that the mode be (High/Low) rather than (Low/High) this way if you jam the switch in excitement or stress you will get a high beam rather than a low beam. This is not an option on the small light. Neither is High Only on this particular light. At least you CAN disable the strobe feature which I find annoying on an EDC light which is what I purchased this to be...so in the end I am fine with (LOW/HIGH) since I carry a separate Tac Light that is High Only.

* Standard 18650 button top protected cells don't fit the light! I purchased some quality protected 18650 cells from a local dealer (who allowed me to return them after i discovered they did not fit my application) They are the maximum comfortable length that will fit in my Nightcore D4 charger but the Button Top won't make good contact with the Positive Contact in the light because it does not protrude far enough out to touch. Our solution was that he gave me some flat sides cells that were slightly larger and he welded on a flexible metal tab that could be folded over to fit in the slot of the shroud around the contact that streamlight has down in the tube. It appears that they have engineered this light to ONLY work with their cells unless you mod some other cells to fit it... That pisses me off since their cells are $15/ea and I can purchase these for half that locally. Thanks streamlight. 

Its not worth my time to return this light to the vendor, and its actually a great light that I like the performance of. I would just have like to have known going in that they had engineered it to not allow anyone else cells to work. (I will say that I don't have an extremely broad variety of cells only a couple of brands to try but neither of them would make contact.)

Shame Shame Streamlight! Had I Known I'd probably have just spent a little more and bought the surefire I was considering.


----------



## Capolini (Apr 24, 2017)

^^^^^

Get a modded light and you won't go back to stock!

More output/more options[UI/Tint ect.] and you will know what battery it takes/fits before you get it!

I have 15 of them from EDC to High powered throwers whose beam go over 1 mile!

One of the most popular modders below:


https://skylumen.com/collections/v54-lights


----------



## Tusk (Apr 24, 2017)

Kd5jha said:


> I have an update to the thread.
> 
> I received both a Protac HL-X and a Protac 2L-X in the mail the other day.
> 
> ...



Either your 2l-x is broken or you're doing something wrong, "high only" is an option. I bought an Orbtronic 3500 protected 186550 and it fits in the light just fine. Maybe you should try a different battery?


----------



## Kd5jha (Apr 24, 2017)

Capolini said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Get a modded light and you won't go back to stock!
> 
> ...



---------------------------------------------------------------------

Since I have already purchased these two, they are about to become modded lights. I am going to figure out something to permanently insert in the tube to fill the gap like some copper foil or a copper disc cut from heavy gauge copper strap. The spring has plenty of takeup to support an insert. I was wondering if someone made a slip over adapter to increase the length of the button top on an 18650 or to add a button top to a flat 18650 but I have not found such an animal yet on google. Still searching... What i need is something similar to the end of a car charger for a cell phone so that it has a spring loaded tip that seats in the slot provided. 

It boggles my mind why battery sizes are not standardized. When a manufacturer tells you that a light takes an 18650 it should accept any 18650 on the market...that is what the back takeup spring is supposed to be for.

I measured the batteries I have and they are precisely the same OAL as a pair of CR123 primary cells that came with the light. the button top on the primary cell just sticks out a millimeter or 1.5 millimeter further than the rechargeable if even that. The difference is ever so slight, we are thick talking feeler gauge here...not ruler measurements.

That is what rubs me the wrong way...


----------



## Capolini (Apr 24, 2017)

^^^^

I understand. You bought them now you want to make the best out of them. You are more patient than I! 

I just read *Tusk's* post above. I have older Orbtronic cells and they are 68.9mm,,,,I would guess that the 3500mAh protected would be the same or similar size. Not many protected cells longer than that. What cells are you using that they will not fit?


----------



## Kd5jha (Apr 24, 2017)

Capolini said:


> ^^^^
> 
> I understand. You bought them now you want to make the best out of them. You are more patient than I!
> 
> I just read *Tusk's* post above. I have older Orbtronic cells and they are 68.9mm,,,,I would guess that the 3500mAh protected would be the same or similar size. Not many protected cells longer than that. What cells are you using that they will not fit?




---------------

I have a wholesale account with my local interstate battery warehouse so I can purchase all types of batteries and a very good price… I purchased four button top protected 18650s which in their catalog it said were specifically designed for usage in high drain flashlight applications. They slide into my light perfectly, they just don't quite touch the positive terminal, because the shoulder of the battery makes contact before the tip. 

I went back and explain my problem to the folks at the store and they were nice enough to give me four more batteries (for free) that they had that were slightly longer because they said they have been unable to sell them because they will not fit in most Devices. These batteries had a large flat button on top rather than a small button and are just a shade larger in diameter. They still Easley slid down into the light without any force but did not make contact with the positive terminal, so the guy at the battery store used his heavy duty welder to weld stainless steel Tab on to the positive terminal of the battery so that it could be folded up and give it a little bit of added length in order to allow her to touch sort of like a spring. 

These particular batteries that I got, are the absolute maximum length that will fit in my D4 charger, you almost have to force them in it for them to fit. I can see why that they won't fit in most devices. I am not sure what the deal with this particular flashlight is, it does have a very large take up spring in the rear cap, so it can deal with a great variation in OAL.

As I said concerning the original batteries that I have that will not work they are the exact same length as a pair of CR123 sales they just don't have a long enough tip. Unfortunately when I placed a piece of metal underneath the battery in between the positive terminal and the battery and tried to close the back it's smashed the tip of the battery in a little bit making It even shorter. 

I don't have too much money tied up in these batteries, I'll probably just find another use for them or abandon them altogether and find some different batteries that will work in this lin I don't have too much money tied up in these batteries, I'll probably just find another use for them or abandon them altogether and find some different batteries that will work in this light. 

The batteries he gave me actually work fine I just don't like the idea of using batteries that have a little piece of metal welded on the end that is going to lose it spring in this overtime and not make good contact after a while. I don't want my life to have an intermittent problem staying on.


----------



## Kd5jha (Apr 24, 2017)

Tusk said:


> Either your 2l-x is broken or you're doing something wrong, "high only" is an option. I bought an Orbtronic 3500 protected 186550 and it fits in the light just fine. Maybe you should try a different battery?



------

You are correct because I own both lights, there was a slight confusion amongst the two in my head when I was writing that comment...

To you have it perfectly straight...

the hl-x can do. 
high/strobe/low; 2.) high only; 3.) low/medium/high

the 2l-x can do.
1.) high/strobe/low; 2.) high only; 3.) low/high

So as you can see the programming for these lights is not exactly the same and that is where the confusion can come in. The 2l-x has no medium... 

As I did state in my previous comment, since I primarily use the smaller light for general tasks and EDC The low/high mode is the most applicable of the ones that are available… But if I had a choice I would rather it be high first then low. That just wasn't an option, as I simply can't accommodate strobe on my lights. 

On the larger light which I primarily use as an outdoor light or a tactical light I prefer it to be in high only, because if you might be under stress you certainly don't want to fiddle with Modes. If you're not under stress and you want I'll lower power mode it's plenty easy to reprogram the light.

I may order some of those orbtronic batteries, since you're telling me that you already know they work. I was just reluctant to order another brand off line only to find out they didn't work either. At this point I not have lost very much...


----------



## Tusk (Apr 25, 2017)

Kd5jha said:


> ------
> 
> You are correct because I own both lights, there was a slight confusion amongst the two in my head when I was writing that comment...
> 
> ...



I'm not sure I'm following everything you've written in your earlier posts but there seems to be an issue with battery length and your D4 charger. Before you run out and buy Orbtronic's please be aware that Capolini was correct in his earlier post about the length of this battery. It's OAL is 68.9mm, which is quite a bit longer then the two cr123's that came with the light. It fits and functions perfectly in my 2L-X but I'm working with a sample of one, so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Kd5jha (Apr 25, 2017)

Tusk said:


> I'm not sure I'm following everything you've written in your earlier posts but there seems to be an issue with battery length and your D4 charger. Before you run out and buy Orbtronic's please be aware that Capolini was correct in his earlier post about the length of this battery. It's OAL is 68.9mm, which is quite a bit longer then the two cr123's that came with the light. It fits and functions perfectly in my 2L-X but I'm working with a sample of one, so take that for what it's worth.




The issue is with the Shoulder of the cell contacting something in the tube before the tip touches the contact. I have contacted streamlight and their service department is so new to the product that they have no experience with it yet. They are going to call me back with some info on battery requirements but i figure they will just say "buy our battery" I told them if they engineered this light to be proprietary to one battery (or tried to) that I would not feel I could recommend it to others based solely on that alone. Otherwise it is a fantastic light with great beam pattern and brightness and good mode selection, but that is a killer for me.

I will likely give in and buy some other batteries to get them to work, but I will probably not purchase any further lights from them based on this experience. I felt that I was buying this to get the same quality of light as the strion without the proprietary battery and got burned anyway... If I had wanted to buy their battery I'd have bought one of their rechargeable systems that charges in the light and enjoyed that convienance. I purchased two of these lights so I would never be in a situation of not having a hot light. I could have almost purchased two strion or stinger systems for the same cost (not quite but almost) and had the same coverage with one always in the charger.

For that matter I could have purchased the rechargeable surefire Peacekeeper as well in this general price range.


----------



## Tusk (Apr 25, 2017)

Kd5jha said:


> The issue is with the Shoulder of the cell contacting something in the tube before the tip touches the contact. I have contacted streamlight and their service department is so new to the product that they have no experience with it yet. They are going to call me back with some info on battery requirements but i figure they will just say "buy our battery" I told them if they engineered this light to be proprietary to one battery (or tried to) that I would not feel I could recommend it to others based solely on that alone. Otherwise it is a fantastic light with great beam pattern and brightness and good mode selection, but that is a killer for me.
> 
> I will likely give in and buy some other batteries to get them to work, but I will probably not purchase any further lights from them based on this experience. I felt that I was buying this to get the same quality of light as the strion without the proprietary battery and got burned anyway... If I had wanted to buy their battery I'd have bought one of their rechargeable systems that charges in the light and enjoyed that convienance. I purchased two of these lights so I would never be in a situation of not having a hot light. I could have almost purchased two strion or stinger systems for the same cost (not quite but almost) and had the same coverage with one always in the charger.
> 
> For that matter I could have purchased the rechargeable surefire Peacekeeper as well in this general price range.




How does the nipple end of your 18650 compare to the end of a CR123 that works? Since the 123's work I'd be inclined to think it's a battery issue rather than a light issue. Mine doesn't require their battery so perhaps you just ended up with a bad example. Streamlight has pretty customer service so hopefully they'll take care of you. Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Kd5jha (Apr 25, 2017)

Tusk said:


> How does the nipple end of your 18650 compare to the end of a CR123 that works? Since the 123's work I'd be inclined to think it's a battery issue rather than a light issue. Mine doesn't require their battery so perhaps you just ended up with a bad example. Streamlight has pretty customer service so hopefully they'll take care of you. Good luck and please keep us posted.




I have tried 4 of the same brand cell, none work. I guess the light just does not like this brand. Tried two slightly different sizes in the same brand (both 18650's) no joy. Tried adding a metal spacer with limited success but after the spacer crushed the first time and lost its springiness it no longer worked.

I'm just going to have to invest in some different cells and find another use for these.


----------



## Capolini (Apr 25, 2017)

Kd5jha said:


> I have tried 4 of the same brand cell, none work. I guess the light just does not like this brand. Tried two slightly different sizes in the same brand (both 18650's) no joy. Tried adding a metal spacer with limited success but after the spacer crushed the first time and lost its springiness it no longer worked.
> "
> I'm just going to have to invest in some different cells and find another use for these.



Why do you think it is NOT worth it to return it it? 

"Its not worth my time to return this light to the vendor, and its actually a great light that I like the performance of. I would just have like to have known going in that they had engineered it to not allow anyone else cells to work."

I commend you for you patience!! I would have returned it long ago!


----------



## Kd5jha (May 8, 2017)

Capolini said:


> Why do you think it is NOT worth it to return it it?
> 
> "Its not worth my time to return this light to the vendor, and its actually a great light that I like the performance of. I would just have like to have known going in that they had engineered it to not allow anyone else cells to work."
> 
> I commend you for you patience!! I would have returned it long ago!




(update) I ordered a handful of orbtronic buttontop 18650 cells as someone advised above and they seem to work perfectly in these lights. That makes these now a great pocketable light with nice output for the money. What I wanted in the first place. I ended up paying $7.99 each for the cells from orbtronic direct with a weekend discount code I found.


----------



## Tusk (May 8, 2017)

Kd5jha said:


> (update) I ordered a handful of orbtronic buttontop 18650 cells as someone advised above and they seem to work perfectly in these lights. That makes these now a great pocketable light with nice output for the money. What I wanted in the first place. I ended up paying $7.99 each for the cells from orbtronic direct with a weekend discount code I found.



Yeah, it sounded like a battery issue. Orbtronic makes nice stuff.


----------



## Boris74 (Oct 20, 2017)

Kd5jha said:


> I have an update to the thread.
> 
> I received both a Protac HL-X and a Protac 2L-X in the mail the other day.
> 
> ...



I was in the market for a 300M minimum throw single 18650 light and I ended up getting the HL-X. First off I’ve put a bunch of different button top 18650s in it and they all work. I got a Kootek rechargeable light as a gift years ago. It has onboard charging that takes 8-9 hours to charge. Horrible light, but it has a HYY 2000mah 18650 in it that was at 4.17V after sitting for months. Actually a great battery that I can’t find anything on. The HL-X runs on it as long as their 2600mah battery. 

Anyway, I tried some friends lights in the same candela range and the tiints are horrible in the cool white lights at long distance. At longer distance it is harder to identify things unless they are moving. The tint on the HL-X isn’t neutral but it’s not cool white either. Good balance between the two. I have mine set on low- mid- high. Even on low it throws far in rural complete darkness. High is great and better tint helps identify objects and colors better at distance. A huge plus. Unless stupid paper ratings is the game with 17 customizable UIs with 14 modes per UI, the better tint and actual use of the HL-X is much more welcome than play with while watching tv lights. I’ve also noticed that when put side by side with similar candela Uber mode lights, the HL-X runs way longer on high with less heat. 

Just about 20 minutes ago I heard dogs making some noise outside. You don’t want feral dogs running around on a farm, easily identified close to 200 yards out. 

I didnt get it to compare to other lights or pine over modding it or talking to people about 18 customizable UIs. I bought it because of throw to size to tint ratio. If someone’s looking for a user to put light on stuff other than a white wall to critique the tint it’s what anyone is looking for in a working light. The price and warranty are great too. The streamlight brand battery runs a long time and holds a charge with use at full brightness better and longer than anything I’ve used. Even my smaller 1L-1AA lights run longer at full brightness than other brands do. 

As a user for a single 18650 in this candela range, it’s hard to beat. Maybe the Nitecore P30 will out do it but the tint is horrible and I don’t need 600+M or throw, my terrain here won’t allow it unless I’m in a tree shining down and out across a field.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 21, 2017)

Good post Boris. Thanks. 
Been trying to talk myself out of buying one of these and your comments aint helping. lol


----------



## Boris74 (Oct 21, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Good post Boris. Thanks.
> Been trying to talk myself out of buying one of these and your comments aint helping. lol



My thrower has been a 4 cell maglite I’ve had since the 80s, so I tend to buy based on I will use it a lot. Anyway, until I replaced it with months of research and playing with friends lights (since April of this year), my nitecore MT10A was my big bright light lol. The HL-X throws its 65 low lumens farther than the MT10A does on 500, better tint too. It throws its 400 lumens far too. 1000 almost isn’t needed but when I do use them, it don’t ramp down after 90 seconds. Stays on full brightness longer through out battery life too. All my surefire lights noticeably faded from the start, even the LED ones, never did like that. 

Outside the on paper useless specs, in actual use I haven’t seen anything come close to tint, run time, battery life in the same candela range one 18650 light. 

Its a great light. I recon I’ll use it some time until the mid 2040s when it comes time to look for something new.


----------



## Neo9710 (Jan 2, 2018)

Kd5jha said:


> (update) I ordered a handful of orbtronic buttontop 18650 cells as someone advised above and they seem to work perfectly in these lights. That makes these now a great pocketable light with nice output for the money. What I wanted in the first place. I ended up paying $7.99 each for the cells from orbtronic direct with a weekend discount code I found.



I just ordered an HL-X. How are the Orbtronic batteries working out? Have you tried any others? I have some Keepower laying around so I'll try those to see if there are any issues.


----------



## bdr (Mar 27, 2018)

I have two tipe buttontop 18650, Orbtronic 3500mAh protected 10Amps and Fenix ARB-L 18-3500 also protected. Both of them working with Streamlight ProTac HL-X.


----------

